# Devore Shelter San Bernadino County California Maltese



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi again everyone just trying to post another little guy in need of rescue from a high kill shelter in california hes posted on northcentral maltese rescue facebook page (I dont know how to crosspost) 

Hes a 4 year old adorable maltese mix!!!!


Im in chicago willing to pledge if necessary

thanks, jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

i forgot the id number its A525355 and hes available may 7th!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope another rescue is able to get to this boy and since he is young am pretty sure that will happen.
We just picked up two more boys this week on top of Lily, Humphrey and the two little puppies.
One of the males has a displaced hip and will need surgery. The other boy was an owner surrender because the owner is dying. He is just a year old.
We need more foster homes .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

girlie girl said:


> Hi again everyone just trying to post another little guy in need of rescue from a high kill shelter in california hes posted on northcentral maltese rescue facebook page (I dont know how to crosspost)
> 
> Hes a 4 year old adorable maltese mix!!!!
> 
> ...


Jan, you can cross post onto your facebook page by pressing the "share" button on the under the post of him. It is in the same area as the "Like" and "Comment" section. This will help to get the word out. If he isn't available yet that could mean they have owner information or there is an interested party. You could try calling the shelter to see if you could more information.



plenty pets 20 said:


> I hope another rescue is able to get to this boy and since he is young am pretty sure that will happen.
> We just picked up two more boys this week on top of Lily, Humphrey and the two little puppies.
> One of the males has a displaced hip and will need surgery. The other boy was an owner surrender because the owner is dying. He is just a year old.
> We need more foster homes .


Edie, I so appreciate everything you and the AMA do for these babies! And truly appreciate your honesty when you can't take in another pooch at the moment, because unfortunately it is expensive with medical care, grooming, and overall care. And there just aren't enough fosters for them! I wish I was on the West Coast because I would be a foster for you guys in a heartbeat. But am willing to help you guys out (more then just my donations) in any way possible, so if there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------

